

8m (26'3“) Audioquest Diamond RJ/E (Ethernet) Cable, $5,494.75 - jpatokal
http://www.amazon.com/263-Audioquest-Diamond-Ethernet-Cable/dp/B0073HJVSK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

======
ShinyCyril
My favorite excerpt from the reviews:

"As everyone knows, Ethernet cables are for transmitting digital data and that
any basic cable with the right rating will successfully transmit any signal
thrown at it. However, what people don't know is that -- given the right
product -- you can transmit more than digital information through the cable.
In addition to the digital information, this cable lets you transmit analog
signals such as love, tea, the color green, and the feeling that you get when
you first step into a warm bath.

After experiencing this, I'm never going back to the cheap $5 Ethernet cables
that only transmit digital data."

------
hartator
There is worst: [http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-Diamond-52-49-Braided-
Cable...](http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-Diamond-52-49-Braided-
Cable/dp/B00IL3TZSQ/)

Almost $14k!

~~~
jpatokal
But but but it's low-distortion _and_ low-jitter!

------
xenophonf
Do these companies actually sell these cables at these prices, or are these
pranks? I have a difficult time thinking anyone with an ounce of sense would
buy a $5500 patch cable.

~~~
vinceguidry
There are great numbers of people out there with more money than sense. That
ratio can reach staggering heights.

~~~
Springtime
Possibly the most extreme example I've come across of flawed digital audio
logic was an article I was linked to recently co-written by one of MacWorld's
technical editors describing in detail the differences in sound quality
between various hard drives and SSDs [1]. The audiophile world can provide a
laugh now and then.

[1]
[http://www.enjoythemusic.com/hificritic/vol5_no3/listening_t...](http://www.enjoythemusic.com/hificritic/vol5_no3/listening_to_storage.htm)

~~~
BFay
...what? How is this not satire? How do people have the gall to make claims
like these, while explicitly stating that their hypotheses are based only on
"anecdotal murmurings and some limited first-hand experience?"

------
jpatokal
Serious question: Has anybody found a simple way to explain digital vs analog
to a non-technical person? I've been asked this a few times, and even though
the concept seems so simple, I have yet to find a good, intuitive way.

Because any people paying $5,000 for an Ethernet cable quite clearly have not
grasped the concept.

------
DrinkWater
Is that somewhere near the official price tag, or just some number determined
by some bot?

